# Whoopi Goldberg wants to buy some Hope.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This brought tears to my eyes. I have cross posted on Facebook (even though Im in Australia) ... we need the education here too!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor baby,makes me so sad.

I had to watch the Edie video again. Seeing how scared she was and her transformation is so touching...


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm an Aussie living in LA. My oldest two dogs are from Melbourne.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

smlcm said:


> I'm an Aussie living in LA. My oldest two dogs are from Melbourne.


So that's you I heard in the other videos? I thought I detected the Aussie accent


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Your video made me want to cry. You did an excellent job putting it together. I posted on Whoopi's wall and have been reading there but I don't think even after all the information posted that she gets it. Its a shame that someone who could help make a difference is making a difference in the wrong direction just because she doesn't want to be told what to do. How sad. :angry:
You need to make sure all the ladies at The View get this video.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Great job as always Bron. I look at those picutres and cant believe the Hope I have here is the same girl. I think Whoopie needs to meet her in person. thanks for posting this. Hugs, Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wondering how many of you remember Hope??


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Wondering how many of you remember Hope??


How could we forget Hope?! How is she doing? Did she finally beat the ringworm? I caught ringworm from my janitor job that I do as my 2nd job, and its horrible, and hard to get rid of. Is she still feisty? Are you taking her to Nationals to be in the Rescue Parade? I so wish I could go, if anything, just to see Hope!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, Hope is ringworm free as is my home now. I got it and three of my other dogs did also. It is a nightmare, for sure. I made myself crazy with cleaning and changing bedding (dogs and humans)everyday for weeks. 
Hope is doing great and still the Wee beast. She will be at the Specialty with me and in the parade. So glad you remember. Hugs,Edie


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Yes, Hope is ringworm free as is my home now. I got it and three of my other dogs did also. It is a nightmare, for sure. I made myself crazy with cleaning and changing bedding (dogs and humans)everyday for weeks.
> Hope is doing great and still the Wee beast. She will be at the Specialty with me and in the parade. So glad you remember. Hugs,Edie


I sure hope someone gets some pictures of her in the parade, and maybe even a video!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This reminded me of how long a way Hope has come. :wub::wub: I hope that somehow, someone can educate Whoopi on the truth about pet shops.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

None of us can ever forget Hope. I really look forward to meeting both of you at Nationals, and I'll do my best to get pictures of her and post them.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bron,your video made it on the cocker forum ! Just wanted to let you know, many were infuriated about Whoopie's lack of education! It's nice to know it's getting circulation...


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

this made me sick. but thats what people need to see and to know. The reality behind what they pay for.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Wondering how many of you remember Hope??


How could we forget Hope!! I for one remember her because I spent a lot of time looking at her picture as I sewed it into the quilt I made for AMA.

I would love to see some up to date pictures of our Hope.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I sure hope someone here on SM remembered to get pictures of her in the rescue parade. I can't wait to see her strutting her stuff!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

njdrake said:


> Your video made me want to cry. You did an excellent job putting it together. I posted on Whoopi's wall and have been reading there but I don't think even after all the information posted that she gets it. Its a shame that someone who could help make a difference is making a difference in the wrong direction just because she doesn't want to be told what to do. How sad. :angry:
> You need to make sure all the ladies at The View get this video.


Yes, the video made me want to cry, too. Bless you, Edie, for all the unconditional love you continue to give to Hope.

As for Whoopi ... I am disappointed in her. Jane, you expressed so well how I feel. I do think all of the ladies on The View should see it ... but, honestly, I don't think Whoopi cares. I do think if Joy would discuss it on her own show that it might help.


----------

